# I wanted to introduce my rescue



## MiniHoofBeats (Sep 20, 2007)

Ok...I was debating posting Riley's story at all but, I feel he is important and deserves some recognition for making it so far! I will not disclose names of breeders or previous owners. I believe one of them may be a member here and may or may not want to be known, that is for their own discretion!

Last Saturday, a couple friends and myself drove just a couple horse north of us to a small-time miniature horse farm. Most of the horses were in pretty bad shape. I don't blame the owner at all, he's been going through some very hard times with just losing his wife to cancer, and he was just diagnosed with serious heart issues, life-threatening, and he has a young child to still be concerned about. He isn't lacking care for the horses, he just doesn't understand how to care for them. They were his wife's hobby.

Anyhow, my eyes fell upon one sad, little sight...a small cremello colt, looked pretty young by how petite and fragile his frame was. He was literally a walking skeleton...in a small pen with two other colts his size, all tiny, around 28". The other colts were in much better shape. I was told they were all 2 year olds. I looked at the cremello again and was just shocked...no way...he is too fragile looking to be a 2yr old! So, I went in the pen. I knelt down by the cremello, who just stood there, head hanging low, eyes drifted off elsewhere. I put his tiny head in my hands and lifted up to look into his eyes. He briefly glanced at me, studied me, then his eyes glazed back over. His head sat heavy in my hands...and I just knew I had to bring this one home.

Well ok so there's an entire book more on this colt and his conditions but to be short...he was deathly skinny, bloated belly, diahrrea, long toes, runny eyes, depression had set in, and he had no effort whatsoever to shake off the two healthy dogs that were jumping all over him in their excitement to see me and my friends. He barely had the effort to hobble his way to the trailer, and when one of the horses whinnied a goodbye as we took the long walk down the driveway, he tried really hard to reply but all he let out was a breathy, squeeky reply with not having the muscle to really push out a real goodbye. His owner was really happy to see him going to a good home, he really liked this colt a lot, I could tell.

So if you made it this far...lol...here are a few pictures I took of Riley the morning after he arrived home. I don't think they really show the extent of how skinny he is, in person he looks worse...maybe because I can see every bone that moves under the skin as he walks...oh, he's all of 28.5", with long toes, as a 2.5yr old:



























Here he was in his quarantine pen, yesterday I let him out to enjoy more room!






Here's his runny, but beautiful blue eyes =) I found out by studying that his blue eye with the green outer edges indicates he is a double cream dilute which makes sense...both his parents are palomino!






He's already received a good scrubby bubble bath, he's on a de-worming schedule, vaccinations, and during his bath I found out he was covered in lice so he's being treated for that as well. Farrier's scheduled to stop by, and Riley already learning to love his feed, he's adorable, such a sweet personality =) He already is perked up quite a bit, and feeling clean too!

I will post updates, i'll be taking weekly photo's for my own records. The last stallion I rescued that was in this similar state took only 6 weeks of good feed and care and his body was back to great health! I hope Riley fills in soon...poor boney thing!

Oh just for comparison...his head is so tiny, even at 2.5yrs old, that not even my mini weanling sized halters fit his head correctly...they're too big! I need to find a halter for him that has a bigger nose area, but much shorter for behind his ears. Eventually...right now he's enjoying no halter! The one he came in was huge, it hung down onto the soft part of his nose and rubbed under his jowls.

Anyhow I can talk forever about this colt...he's got an amazing pedigree, all Jandt's on top, on bottom he goes back to Boone's Little Prince and Iowa's Little Kernel. He has great potential but well, i'll have a better idea of him after he fills out. Food now, evaluate later!

Thanks for letting me share O'Riley



:


----------



## Mona (Sep 20, 2007)

:no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no:




: [SIZE=36pt]*WHY?????*[/SIZE]



:

Good Luck with this poor little boy.


----------



## Miniv (Sep 20, 2007)

How heartbreaking!



I will be eagerly watching for updates.......and eventually a great "before and after" story with photos!

I think your little guy just found his Fairy Godmother!



:

MA


----------



## MiniHoofBeats (Sep 20, 2007)

Thank you everyone, I have to say it really uplifts my spirits to know that I brought this colt to a better home. It makes me feel really good about myself that I had the room, I had the finances, and I brought him home =)

I just got off the phone with his original breeder, they too are thankful that he's found a new home with me and it just adds to making me feel really happy about helping Riley =)


----------



## lvponies (Sep 20, 2007)

You are a wonderful lifesaver for Riley!! I will am looking forward to seeing updated pictures of him as he improves as I know he will under your care!!

Any idea what's happening with the other horses where he came from? Are they in the same shape as Riley is??


----------



## PaintedMeadows (Sep 20, 2007)

He is beautiful and I look forward to watching him bloom under your care! Kiss that little nose for me!!


----------



## nootka (Sep 20, 2007)

" I don't blame the owner at all, he's been going through some very hard times with just losing his wife to cancer, and he was just diagnosed with serious heart issues, life-threatening, and he has a young child to still be concerned about. He isn't lacking care for the horses, he just doesn't understand how to care for them. They were his wife's hobby. "

Ugh...I wish more people realized when it was time to let them go, even if it means giving them away....

I can't help but lay blame on them, I don't know how anyone can stand by and let that happen.

Glad you got him, and it is possible he could grow some after he's fed, but then again, he may be stunted, too, to a degree, for lack of food while he's growing.

Can't wait to watch him improve, and when I had one like that (a horse I sold that I took back when I discovered his condition was much like yours), I clipped him with a #7 blade to get rid of the longer hair so I could better treat the lice. You need to re-treat within two weeks to get the next hatch of eggs for sure, though.

Good luck and kudos!

Liz M.


----------



## Buckskin gal (Sep 20, 2007)

I am so glad you rescued him and the guy was willing to let him go to a good home. And how many other minis are in the same type situation? Where has common sense gone to that somone will let these wonderful litle creatures get to looking like that before doing anything? Just love em so much I can't part with em, seems to be their answer. So good of you to rescue that little guy..bet he will be a beauty when you get him in shape. Good luck with him, Mary


----------



## MiniHoofBeats (Sep 20, 2007)

Liz, thanks yes I know how those lice eggs can hatch a whole extra round! I battled horrible lice on another rescue but you know how it goes...after wearing half the lice powder on yourself a few times, it just gets easier! lol!

Kim - fortunately most of the others were not this bad. Yes there were a lot of backbones sticking up and narrow, pointed butts, but the others at least were holding their own for the most part. There was just one mare there that I and my friends don't think is going to be alive much longer. The way I describe her is, she literally looks like her skin is "shrink wrapped" to her bones. Worst part of it is that she has a young filly by her side, just as skinny but of course you can't see that because of baby fuzz. We had to take the guys hand and dig his fingers into her fuzz for him to realize her condition and you should have seen his face...eyes wide, sudden realization...I really don't think he knows just how bad the horses are, like he is "barn blind". He did say he's going to move the mare and her filly to their own paddock, feed them separate from the others, he does have a large bag of weight gain supplement he bought for the mare, and he mentioned he planned on stalling her through winter indoors. What really bothers me though is he said he recently brought her home, rescued her sort of, from another place and that she looked even worse before? I still don't see it...she is so fragile, so thin...I wish someone would take that mare and her filly but the guy refuses, said he paid $700 for her. I think he'd let her go for $4-500 but he wont let her go for free...sadly...my friend and I tried...we really tried to get her to a different home. But, we do know now that he has opened his eyes to the truth and hopefully will really start working on that mares condition.


----------



## lvponies (Sep 20, 2007)

I am so glad you helped him understand the mare's condition and am praying that he will help her. It's just so scary after the KS minis to see another mini in the same condition. Wonder how many more are out there like this that we don't know about??

Thank you for saving Riley!! I think he will end up being a pretty little boy once he plumps up some.


----------



## MiniHoofBeats (Sep 20, 2007)

I wanted to share these baby pictures that his breeder just e-mailed to me...look how nice he looks with rounded curves! I hope he looks this good again soon =)


----------



## lvponies (Sep 20, 2007)

Awww!! What a cute little baby he was!!!


----------



## mininik (Sep 20, 2007)

Wow. Great save, but I'm sorry, I just don't see how anyone can let animals suffer like that. The easiest thing to do would have been calling someone for help such as the local vets, humane society, SPCA, rescues, breeders, feed stores, police, SOMEONE before it got this bad. If there was no help or homes and the situation became overwhelming, there's always humane euthanasia. Chances are if this person's wife left behind a child it wouldn't have gotten like this even if they didn't know how to care for it!


----------



## outlawridge (Sep 20, 2007)

Bless you, and for many reasons.... rescueing this little boy, helping to educate the owner, having a servant's heart for God's creatures and compassion in your spirit for the family as well. Yes, if you cannot care for the animals then do not keep them, but none of us truly know another person's situation or state of mind. There are many things that can blind a person to something which is so obvious to others. I am NOT condoning this man's care of these horses in any way, but I also will NOT judge him. I commend you for being caring and showing this man the horse's condition in a way which will be accepted and understood by him, just how badly these horses need care. You always get further with sugar than vinegar and ultimately, the animals getting the care they need NOW is our goal. And yes, there are plenty others out there that are simply cruel and evil in their "care" of animals. We are the adopted home to one miniature who's previous owner is in prison now, and rightfully so.

If it will be helpful to you and Riley, I would gladly make you a rope halter for him and send it to you. I don't have much rope style and color options right now but if that will help, simply email or pm me some measurements and I will make one to custom fit him. Would be happy to do that it you would like. May I also send him some of my treats??


----------



## MiniHoofBeats (Sep 20, 2007)

Awww oh that would be so sweet of you to donate some treats and a custom fit rope halter for Riley, I would truly appreciate those and I know he will too! I will get some measurements on him later this evening when I get home, any specific way I should measure for a rope halter?

I agree with you completely that you get better results with positive re-enforcement, than simply walzing in and judging with cruel thoughts and words. My friends and I were firm with our words, but kind in how we said them and by the time we left (the second time lol) the guy really had a completely different mindset. And I have to admit...with Riley home, seeing him so often, sometimes I see so much good IN him, his outward appearance seems to disappear from my thoughts. I mean, I know what he looks like...but my mind can easily fuzz the bad out so maybe since this guy is around these horses all the time, he really doesn't see the bad...

I still don't understand how animals can get so emaciated without concern coming up sooner...I want to go home and sit with Riley now!

p.s. Debi your treats look wonderful! Peppermint is currently a favorite around here but after looking through your samples wow...i'm jealous, lol...I want some treats LOL!


----------



## wiccanz (Sep 20, 2007)

:aktion033: for you for saving him. I think there's a nice little horse in there somewhere, just waiting to get out.



:


----------



## PrestigeMiniHorses (Sep 20, 2007)

Oh thank heavens you rescued him. Outlawridge took all the things I had to say though



I can't wait to see pictures of his improvements


----------



## outlawridge (Sep 20, 2007)

I'm glad you will take me up on the offer of a halter and treats! Like I said, don't have too much style and color to choose from on rope left and have been waiting forever for my order, but I will do my best. Measure around the nose where the noseband should lay, all the way around the throatlatch and over the poll, and the length his cheek pieces should be. That will really be helpful to get a measurement for those cheek pieces as that will make all the difference in how that halter will fit.

Also, when I was experimenting with my apple cinnamon bronc buster treats, my hubby ate the first 50! 



: I'll incude an assortment for your sweet boy.


----------



## GREENWOODMINIS (Sep 20, 2007)

:



:



:



:



:

that so breaks my heart...you are a angel



:



: I will be sending best wishes to you for his speedy healing



: you are such a wonderful person!!!

I had a friend once rescue a colt like that...and, now he is a beautiful healthy grown horses...that will most likely never leave her.

best of luck to you all,

lis


----------



## maplegum (Sep 20, 2007)

My heart hurts for that little horse, and for all the others left behind. :no:

There are NO excuses, simple as that.

Thank you for taking this little boy. He deserves better, they all do.



:


----------



## MyLilShowGirl (Sep 20, 2007)

Good luck with him! Be sure to update us!


----------



## George (Sep 20, 2007)

I'm glad you rescued him, he is a sad sight to see but can't wait to see how he turns out once he gets some weight on him.


----------



## twister (Sep 20, 2007)

Bless you for rescuing this sweetie, I am sure once you get some weight back on him he will look amazing. Please keep us updated with pictures :bgrin :lol:

Yvonne


----------



## Reble (Sep 20, 2007)

Cannot wait for Rileys updates :lol:




:


----------



## jjnov (Sep 21, 2007)

outlawridge said:


> I'm glad you will take me up on the offer of a halter and treats! Like I said, don't have too much style and color to choose from on rope left and have been waiting forever for my order, but I will do my best. Measure around the nose where the noseband should lay, all the way around the throatlatch and over the poll, and the length his cheek pieces should be. That will really be helpful to get a measurement for those cheek pieces as that will make all the difference in how that halter will fit.
> 
> Also, when I was experimenting with my apple cinnamon bronc buster treats, my hubby ate the first 50!
> 
> ...


I just printed up a order form, if I had known somebody who made treats I would have ordered a LONG time ago. My minis dont really like the hard treats that I buy at the feed store, so hopefully they like your better.


----------



## MiniHoofBeats (Sep 21, 2007)

Thanks again everyone =) Riley is finally getting some bounce back to his step which is very nice to see!

Debi, your message made me laugh SO HARD about your husband eating the first 50 treats LOL!!!!!


----------



## outlawridge (Sep 21, 2007)

jjnov said:


> I just printed up a order form, if I had known somebody who made treats I would have ordered a LONG time ago. My minis dont really like the hard treats that I buy at the feed store, so hopefully they like your better.



Thanks so much! I appreciate that and hopefully your guys will like them. So far I have a perfect record but there has to be some out there that will say "no thank you"



:


----------



## shadowsmystictopaz (Sep 21, 2007)

wow I am so proud of you for doing what was right. That colt really needed you and I am glad that you came along and found him. In many ways jesus helps us with our problem and i think that when you help someone or something in dire need of help your doing a good deed and a good deed goes very far in life. Bless you for your bravery in steping up to the plate and helping this little colt. I pray that this colt will get better fast and that whatever happends to him that god will bless it and your eforts as well.


----------



## Marty (Sep 21, 2007)

I'm so glad you have rescued him. Thank good ness you found him. I'll be looking forward to his updates.

I worry about the others that have been left behind. I hope the others can seek a new life with someone such as yourself.


----------



## jjnov (Sep 21, 2007)

outlawridge said:


> jjnov said:
> 
> 
> > I just printed up a order form, if I had known somebody who made treats I would have ordered a LONG time ago. My minis dont really like the hard treats that I buy at the feed store, so hopefully they like your better.
> ...



Well, I hope that it isnt mine, mine were rescues also, they were bones also, but have gained 90% of their weight back. The stallion is having trouble keeping weight on but its because of what has happened to him. He was attacked by 3 dogs, and then a few months later his false nostrils collapsed, so he had to have surgery. And of course the surgery messed up his bite, and he sounds like he is snoring 24/7. I love him to death though, he looks at you with bucked teeth sometimes looking like he is smiling at you. But where they were at, they had no clue what treats were when I got them. I had to literally shove them in their mouths.


----------



## outlawridge (Sep 21, 2007)

jjnov,

:no: :no: How terrible!!



Bless you for taking such wonderful care of them. That poor boy, I cannot imagine how horrible.....

Four of our minis and five of our big horses are rescues. It can be so heartbreaking, but joyful and rewarding too. Have also worked with abused and neglected dogs. Sometimes you think your heart will just break from all the emotional anguish but then you get that sweet doggie lick or gentle horsey nicker and it's all worthwhile.


----------



## MiniHoofBeats (Sep 21, 2007)

I just have to write again in this mans defense...it is my strong belief and knowledge after talking with him numerous times, that he just didn't know. He didn't work with the mini's, his wife did, she did all the vaccinating, de-worming, etc. and he just was happy knowing that his wife was happy. When she passed away, he was left in the dark as to knowing how to care for the horses in all areas. When my friend and I returned to pick up Riley, we brought with us a bag of feed that you can cheaply get from Fleet Farm for $7.00 but it's an awesome complete feed that I personally know puts healthy weight on mini's, and a healthy shine to their coats. We also brought along a tube of de-wormer and the man asked how to administer it...we knew then that he didn't have a clue how to de-worm the horses. But, after we explained it, and helped the man realize a few other things, he gladly took to our positive re-enforcement. He wants nothing but to help the horses, he didn't truly realize how bad they were getting.

I spoke with him on the phone today, he told me how he separated the skinny mare and her filly from the rest of the mares into her own small paddock. He's de-wormed her, and he has so far worked her up to 2 cups of the feed. I suggested he work her up to 3 cups, and feed her am and pm (along with free choice hay) and right away he said ok, and he thanked me for the suggestion, since he doesn't know what to do he really is glad to have the help.

It personally makes me feel so much better to know that he's making the effort and taking steps in the right direction to continue caring for these animals. He also should have a few more animals leaving this weekend so his numbers will be down, and he'll have more time to focus on the ones who really need his attention. He told me today he was really hoping to hear from me again soon, and I updated him on how Riley was doing. He's really happy that Riley has found a home with me. I am too =)


----------



## mydaddysjag (Sep 21, 2007)

Any idea how many horses he has in his care?

Does he have the money, but not the knowledge to care for them, or can he not afford to take care of all of them?


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Sep 21, 2007)

I am also going to write in defense of this man. He does have the money and the means to care for the horses, just not the know how. His wife always took care of everything. All these horses were kept up to date on worming and shots, as far as what I have been told. These horses are about 1/2 hour from my house, and I am now in constant talk with him in regards to things. I have been in the past as well, but was always assured that everything is fine....until this past weekend. These horses were his wifes passion, the man loves all his minis and has a exceptionally big heart for any animal. I also want to point out, that just this past June, he took in a few very thin and emaunciapated mares, who were bred. At that time, I was talking to his wife and telling her how to go about feeding them, she was there for the births of all 3 foals, and had bought weight builder etc, then in July she passed away, so as far as these 2 mares go, that should not be held against him...he saved these horses from there death bed in June, and they at least gave the mares the chance to have there babies, (which all went well) and now was just afraid to give them to much, he was afraid of founder or colic. Also, the cremello colt, has colicked 3 times in the past year, and I know this man was up around the clock walking his little baby, because they called me asking what they could do until they got ahold of the vet. So this is definitely not a case of someone having horses and not taking care of them..its a case of NOT KNOWING. Her hubby had no clue as to do what with what. He has bags of beet pulp and weight builder, plus he also found wormers now. So I am sure with a few close friends who can show him the right direction to go...he will be fine. I am planning on taking a ride up there this Monday. If I need to I will bring his babies home to my house to care for them, since its almost time to wean them anyways. I also know a neighbor of his, who has a few horses I am sure would be happy to help him out and show him. PLEASE dont judge someone until you know the whole story, also not all of his horses look exceptionally bad. This mans health is not the greatest, but he managed to built a barn this past year with 6-8 box stalls in, so his babies wouldnt have to stay out in the winter. He has about 15 minis. I think with time and some knowledge, he will be Ok in the feeding department, but in the meantime it will definitely take some time to bring his horses up to where they should be, and there are a few of us in the area ready to help any way we can, Corinne


----------



## HGFarm (Sep 22, 2007)

Bless you for taking the colt and bless you all for helping this man. Have you sent him the pics of Riley so he can see, hopefully with a different eye, how bad he really is? I have seen folks that are barn blind about conformation, etc.. but a skinny horse is a skinny horse and I would ASSUME that if I had one that was thin, that it would need more feed. It's pretty elementary, but at least the guy is listening and trying to improve them.

Do the others have lice too? They all need to be treated!

Beet pulp might be something the guy may want to add to his feed?? And some BOSS perhaps too, especially for the mare and foal til they get back their weight.

Ok, we want weekly pics of Riley as he progresses!! I am sure he will turn into a completely different horse than what we see here. I would take the guy pics too every couple of weeks- make a photo album so he can SEE the difference and what is happening there.

Good luck and keep us posted on them all!


----------



## outlawridge (Sep 22, 2007)

Corinne, you are also an angel here!! Both you and MiniHoofBeats efforts are to be commended and I am very thankful that you are so willing to educate this man. Not only are you both ensuring the future well being of these horses, but you have opened the eyes of another person on how to see... and then what to do about it. As I have said before, no matter how obvious it may be, there are situations where some people just cannot see the forest for the trees. Thank you.


----------



## MiniHoofBeats (Sep 22, 2007)

I will keep posting updates on Riley, at least until his winter coat comes in and you just can't tell what he really looks like anymore. The real winner update, will be next spring when I can clip him!

Today I took him out for a nice walk, and was able to trim off the longer hairs where I saw he had patches of lice eggs on him. I hope that reduces his chances of them hatching on him though I will still follow up in 2 weeks with another treatment of powder just in case.

He already appears to be filling in along his topline a little, not his butt yet. He still lacks the energy to move any faster than a walk but, i'm sure he will be bouncing around when he has his butt and leg muscles back =) Right now I am just happy to see that he has the will to look up at me, to give me soft nickers when I bring him his grain, and that he is still sweet as pie =)

Oh hey if anyone wants to help out with name suggestions that would be great!

I would like to put after the farm name, "Jandts ........" so I can still have the Jandts name in there, as well as a little something of my own. So far I thought of a few such as "...Jandts Last Chance" or "....Jandts Special Request" or "....Jandts Final Request" or even something else interesting...in a way I was thinking of a name along the lines of once being great, being in his condition now, and his coming back. But I can't think of much lol!

Any idea's you all want to throw in would be great!


----------



## outlawridge (Sep 23, 2007)

Those sweet nickers must just wrench your heart, but also reaffirm your desire to do all you can for this boy.

I like your ideas behind the name. Here's a few off the top of my head.

Jandt's Divine Providence

Jandt's Providence

Jandt's Repeat Performance

Jandt's Destiny Revisited

Jandt's Returned to Splendor

Jandt's ComeBack Kid


----------



## MiniHoofBeats (Sep 23, 2007)

Wow those are great! I'll have to go outside tomorrow and try on a few of those names and see how they click with him...I never would have thought of those lol!

Today I thought of Jandts White Redemption =)


----------



## MBhorses (Sep 23, 2007)

:no: poor fellow. Can't wait to see his updates. He will make you a fine little fellow once you get him well.

I am so glad you are am to help him.

Thanks for helping Riley, he will make you smile.He will be so thankful for what you are doing for him.


----------

